# Malaysian Cars Thread



## MirageBistro

There are two factory's in Malaysia, that produce cars: Proton en Perodua. They are sometimes working together as brother and sister. Although the cars are made in Malaysia, in the car the engine is from abroad. For that part they are working together with Mitsubishi (Japan). That makes Malaysian cars: solid cars! 
When I was in Kuala Lumpur, they introduced one of the latest models of the Proton. It was at the feet of the Petronas Towers, that we wanted to visit. So it was a coincidence to be there. The car's name is "Juara" and it is made for transporting little boxes and other small things. The "Juara" is a very colorful car (nice colors) and has a very modern "look". Although the car looks at the pictures very big, is the interior very small. This car has a good future in Asian country's.
Cars are in Malaysia very expensive. Even for the price of a nice second hand car, you could buy a new car in home country. That's why you see a lot of old cars in the street.
It's impossible to let you see all the Malaysian cars. That's why I let you see the latest model of the Proto (Juara) and I show a list with cars they make below.
If you rent a car in Malaysia, you will probably get a Proton Wira with an automatic gear. That's a very handsome car and it will bring you everywhere. We had that car several times


----------



## alsen

Proton Juara..that one very retro lah..(2001)
Plus not only two..we have Naza that produce Korean KIA's cars,Inokom..etc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automobile_manufacturers#Malaysia


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON SAVVY 1.2


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Wow, nice pics, Malaysian cars are relatively small compare to US cars,lol!


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Wow, nice pics, Malaysian cars are relatively small compare to US cars,lol!


That's because Malaysian road aren't as wide or large compared to The US.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> That's because Malaysian road aren't as wide or large compared to The US.


I know, I would say that Americans are also bigger as well!


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON GEN-2 1.6


----------



## alsen

PROTON CHANCELLOR

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7557/231/1600/chancellor.0.jpg

http://www.proton-edar.com.my/showr...eneSec=0807&currentScene=0807&currentButton=8

I'm sure this car can fit no matter how 'big' you're.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

alsen said:


> PROTON CHANCELLOR
> 
> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7557/231/1600/chancellor.0.jpg
> 
> http://www.proton-edar.com.my/showr...eneSec=0807&currentScene=0807&currentButton=8
> 
> I'm sure this car can fit no matter how 'big' you're.


Now, this is more like it!


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON WAJA 1.6


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON SATRIA GTi 1.8


----------



## pedang

*PERODUA*.. second national car.

*Kancil SE 850cc* 































*Kembara CT Aero * 






























*Rusa*






























*Myvi*


----------



## pedang

hetfield85 do u have Proton R3 pics ??


----------



## pedang

*NAZA* third national car.


*new lunch - " Naza Sutera "*












*Naza Sutera Sport Concept*













*Asean The Initial Market For Naza Sutera*

April 22, 2006 19:50 PM 

KEPALA BATAS, April 22 (Bernama) -- *Asean countries, such as Thailand, Indonesia and Singapore,* had been identified as the initial export market for the Sutera, a new model by Naza.

The 1.1 litre compact car is scheduled to enter the export market this year, said group chairman and chief executive officer Tan Sri SM Nasimuddin SM Amin Saturday.

Speaking at a press conference after the ground breaking of NCSB's second automotive plant and launching of the model here by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi, he said of the Sutera's 30,000 units annual production, 10,000 would be exported.

"Everybody wants this car to be exported to their countries but there is a limited capacity," said SM Nasimuddin.

He disclosed that dealers from Australia and New Zealand have expressed interest to import the 1.1 litre Sutera, which was developed with an investment of RM200 million.

After the launch of the Sutera, officials of Naza Corporation Sdn Bhd signed agreements with international dealers from Malta, Cyprus, Sri Lanka, Brunei, India, Bangladesh, South Africa, the United Kingdom, Pakistan, Nepal and Singapore to pave the way for the export of the car to these markets.

SM Nasimuddin also said that Naza's next model, codenamed NX02 would be launched in the middle of next month. It would also caters for both domestic and overseas market.

To a question, SM Nasimuddin said the automatic model of the Sutera would be introduced within a year.

On the possibility of Naza setting up assembly plant overseas, he said India is a potential country.

However, he did not reveal details saying it is premature.

On the call by Abdullah for Naza to be an international company, he said, "It it is a good suggestion and Naza is already doing it now."

-- BERNAMA


----------



## hetfield85

pedang said:


> hetfield85 do u have Proton R3 pics ??


Here you go pedang ... Proton R3

*Proton Satria R3*


















*Proton Gen-2 R3*


















*Proton Savvy R3*


----------



## hetfield85

PERODUA KELISA 1.0


----------



## jlshyang

My lovely Perodua Kelisa.


----------



## hetfield85

PERODUA KENARI 1.0


----------



## Manila-X

Some of these cars are slick in design but what about performance. Anyway, Malaysian cars such as Proton have the potential but I think it's market would still be South East Asia. We definitely don't have Proton or any Malaysian auto here in HK


----------



## hetfield85

Performance of these cars is fine for a small and medium size sedan but some Perodua cars lack of performance in some of their models such as the Kembara and Kenari because of low cc engine.

Many of Proton cars still using Mitsubishi engine in their models but the Waja, Savvy and Gen-2 fitted with its new self developed engine, the Campro.All Perodua cars doesn't have any self developed engine.They acquired the engines from Daihatsu.

Of course there are no Malaysian cars in HK because they don't have any sales branch there.

Proton cars are currently exporting to 19 countries :
1)Brunei
2)China
3)Indonesia
4)Nepal
5)Sri Lanka
6)Singapore
7)Taiwan
8)UK
9)Turkey
10)Cyprus
11)Iran
12)Kuwait
13)Qatar
14)Syria
15)UAE
16)Egypt
17)Mauritius
18)South Africa
19)Australia
http://www.proton.com/about_proton/proton_world/proton_worldwide.php 

Perodua cars ;
1)Mauritius
2)Brunei
3)Singapore
4)Sri Lanka
5)Cyprus
6)Malta
7)UK
8)Egypt
9)Lebanon
10)Qatar
11)Saudi Arabia
12)Syria
13)Fiji
http://www.perodua.com.my/sales_services.php?sub_page=overseas


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON ULTIMATE

Proton sports car project code named Proton Ultimate spyshots


----------



## pedang

*PETRONAS SUPERBIKE* – the first Malaysian Superbike – 



















*PETRONAS UNVEILS MALAYSIA'S FIRST SUPERBIKE*
World-class road version of race-proven machine is another success story 

A total of 150 units of the road version of the FP1 have been manufactured to meet the condition set by the Fédération Internationale de Motocyclisme (FIM) before it could allow the Foggy PETRONAS Racing Team to compete in the World Superbike Championship.


----------



## pedang

*SATRIA & GEN.2 R3 * more pics..


----------



## hetfield85

More Proton code-named Ultimate rendering and pics


----------



## hetfield85

PERODUA MYVI 1.3


----------



## hetfield85

INOKOM ATOS




























Atos Prima


----------



## hetfield85

INOKOM MATRIX


----------



## pedang

*Revamp of Proton vendor programme to boost efficiency * 
By Ashwin Raman 


Proton Holdings Bhd’s move to consolidate its vendor programme will enhance the national carmaker's efficiency and improve the quality of its cars, Proton vendors said. 

Welcoming the rationalisation exercise, Proton Vendors Association president Dr Wan Mohamed Wan Embong said the vendors would be able to work under a consolidated entity and pool their strengths and resources to take on greater responsibilities such as in design and engineering. 

With fewer vendors, he added, the rationalisation exercise would also enable Proton to communicate more regularly with its vendors. 

According to him, Proton currently had to deal with too many vendors and the proposed consolidation of 328 vendors to about 40 would help the national carmaker improve efficiency and quality. 

Speaking to reporters at a briefing on an upcoming international conference on automotive manufacturing in Kuala Lumpur on April 26, he said the vendors were now discussing how to work together to face the challenge. 

Meanwhile, Wan Mohamed said the two-day conference to be held next week would help industry players and policy makers in the region in their networking besides discussing ways of strengthening cooperation among component manufacturers.


----------



## pedang

*PROTON PROTOTYPE MODEL * future car


----------



## pedang

*PROTON PERDANA REPLACEMENT MODEL ??*


----------



## hetfield85

PERODUA KANCIL


----------



## jlshyang

Looks photoshoped....hehe


----------



## hetfield85

jlshyang said:


> Looks photoshoped....hehe


It's a photoshopped Volkswagen Passat .. Not a long time ago Proton make a statement that they will collaborate with Volkswagen to make a new model to replace the Perdana.Others speculated that the Perdana replacement will be based on Volkswagen Passat .. 

Now, there is no partnership between Volkswagen and Proton anymore..so this photoshopped Perdana will not be realised


----------



## pedang

*Proton Tiara*


----------



## Manila-X

Some of the new models have innovative designs


----------



## pedang

*Proton wins Reader's Digest Trusted Brand award  * 

By Tamimi Omar 


Malaysian consumers have named Proton their most trusted and favourite brand in the 2006 Reader's Digest Trusted Brands Awards (car category). 

The award, presented at a ceremony in Kuala Lumpur on May 2, was based on a survey conducted by Reader's Digest magazine, which measured a broad spectrum of consumers' brand preferences in 42 different product categories. 

In a statement, Proton Holdings Bhd said this was the second consecutive year it received an award from Reader's Digest. 

Last year, it won the Gold Award in the annual SuperBrands Survey that asked consumers to name the most outstanding brands in Asia. 

"This is indeed an honour. This is precisely why Proton is committed to building even more appealing products aimed at delivering better customer satisfaction," said Proton managing director Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir. 

He added, Proton was also focussed on enhancing its sales and after sales services as well as activities aimed at delivering on total customer satisfaction.


----------



## alsen

Automotive manufacturers told to rationalise output of parts
By Arman Ahmad
[email protected]


May 3 2006


LOCAL automotive manufacturers must rationalise the manufacturing of common components between them to achieve economies of scale and reduce costs, Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop said.

He said this would help make Malaysia a more competitive automotive manufacturing hub.

“The Government will encourage existing vehicle manufacturers to rationalise the models manufactured and assembled in Malaysia. There should also be a move towards rationalising common components between national manufacturers, as this would further promote economies of scale at the component vendor level,” he said.

Nor Mohamed was speaking after officiating at the Proton Vendors Association’s International Conference on Automotive Manufacturing “Challenges and Opportunities Ahead” in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Speaking to over 150 component vendors, Nor Mohamed said that Malaysia has developed itself into an automotive manufacturer — with RM11 billion invested by automotive manufacturers and assemblers, and another RM8 billion invested by parts and components manufacturers since Proton was established in 1985.

“We are proud to note that today, Malaysia is the only developing country in the world to have its own full automotive design and engineering capability,” he said.

Nor Mohamed added that the country’s sustained economic growth meant that the demand for motor vehicles has increased over the years — from 200,000 vehicles 10 years ago to 550,000 vehicles in 2005.

This demand has largely been met by local car manufacturers and there are 340 vendors supplying RM5 billion worth of parts today compared to only 140 vendors supplying RM2 billion in 1994.

Despite the success of local manufacturers, the increased competition globally and the effects of the Asean Free Trade Area has shown the decline of market share of national manufacturers in recent years.

“There is an urgent need to address the competitiveness of domestic manufacturers and vendors — both in terms of cost and quality,” he said.

According to Nor Mohamed, the country is at a critical stage in the development of automobile industry.

“We have limited time to respond to liberalisation and global competition. Therefore, we require a concerted effort by industry players to focus on enhancing competitiveness towards ensuring a viable and sustainable future for the industry,” he said.


----------



## hetfield85

PROTON CHANCELLOR


----------



## pedang

*Malaysia plans to become regional carmaking hub  * 

By Jalil Hamid 

Malaysia unveiled plans to become a Southeast Asian hub for making cars, throwing down a challenge to neighbouring Thailand. 

The government will encourage more foreign investment in the sector through incentives such as soft loans and grants and will take away an important tax break from state-controlled carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd, a government statement said. 

"Priority will be given to manufacturers and assemblers which plan to use Malaysia as a launch pad to tap the regional and international markets," the statement said. 

Malaysia is Southeast Asia's largest passenger car market but makes far fewer cars than Thailand, which calls itself the "Detroit of Asia". Critics say state protection of Proton has held up car prices and deterred foreign investment in the sector. 

Malaysia and Thailand, Southeast Asia's biggest overall vehicle market, took different tacks. 

Thailand decided to develop its industry through an open-door policy, using tax breaks to lure dozens of foreign carmakers and parts manufacturers. Malaysia, under former prime minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad, created its own state carmaker and used protectionist policies to nurture a national champion. 

But free-trade pacts have pressured Malaysia to cut protection for Proton in return for greater access to overseas markets for Malaysian-made cars. 

Malaysia will cut import duty on Asean-made cars to 15% from 20% this week, in line with an agreement to phase it out by 2008 under a free-trade pact signed by the Association of South East Asian Nations. 

Under the new policy, Proton will lose its rebate on excise duty but may benefit substantially from incentives, given the new industry-wide incentives will vary according to investment levels. Proton plans to spend almost RM5 billion on research and development over the next five years. 

"Overall the policy is a step in the right direction to open up the car market," said Vincent Khoo, head of research at Hwang-DBS Vickers. But another analyst said Proton's advantage would not be eliminated: "The playing field is still not level but I suspect the pricing advantage will narrow." 

Malaysia is also closing the door to imports of car brands not already sold within the country, the statement said. But all the major global brands are already sold in Malaysia. 

"We will support Proton but in a manner that will ensure it will compete," a government official said. 

Asked if Proton's major domestic rival, Perodua, part-owned by Daihatsu Motor Co Ltd, had also received the scrapped excise-duty rebate, the government official declined to comment, saying this was commercially sensitive. 

Together, Proton and Perodua command 61% of Malaysian passenger car sales, expected to total 520,000 units in year 2005. Proton's share has fallen to around 40% from two thirds. 

The auto industry is politically sensitive in Malaysia because Proton was created by Dr Mahathir as part of his plan for Malaysia to become a developed nation by 2020. 

The firm is still controlled by the state, but minority investors would be happy for the government to sell a strategic stake to joint-venture partner Volkswagen AG of Germany and surrender management control to Europe's biggest carmaker. 

Auto policy is also central to Malaysia's affirmative-action agenda to redistribute wealth to its majority ethnic Malays, who own less than 20% of the stock market. 

Licences to import cars have been given exclusively to unlisted Malay firms and Malay businessmen, a practice critics say has enriched a tiny elite and opened the way for corruption. 

The government said it would phase out the approved-permit system in the long run and extend the issue of permits to listed Malay-run firms like Sime Darby Bhd and DRB-Hicom Bhd, which both sell imported cars. - Reuters


----------



## MirageBistro

Nice car!


----------



## jlshyang

It is the exact same model as the one recently launched shown above


----------



## samsonyuen

I must admit, I've only seen Protons a couple of times in the UK, or anywhere else outside of Malaysia (where there are so many). I think it might be hard to break out into SE Asia or other markets because the brand name just isn't as well-known as Toyota or VW.


----------



## pedang

*Konsortium set for regional automotive logistics expansion  * 
By Jimmy Yeow 


Konsortium Logistik Bhd wants to expand its automotive logistics business beyond Malaysia and Thailand to other Southeast Asian markets as well as India and China, its executive chairman and president Mirzan Mahathir said. 

“We can definitely grow beyond Thailand. We are already talking to an automotive industry player in another country,” he told reporters after the company’s AGM in Petaling Jaya on June 20. He declined to elaborate. 

Last year, Konsortium Logistik expanded the business by securing contracts from Naza Automotive manufacturing Sdn Bhd in Malaysia and a large original equipment manufacturer (OEM) in Thailand. 

“We are doing pretty well in Thailand and hope to secure more contracts from there,” he said. 

The company via its 49% owned Thai joint venture recorded RM10.3 million in revenue for the provision of automotive logistics services last year. 

Mirzan said apart from Thailand, China and India, Vietnam was another potentially large market. 

“Vietnam is a very large market with a dynamic gross domestic market. However, for a country of 75 million people, its automotive industry has a market of 100,000 units a year,” he said. 

Mirzan said Konsortium Logistik was also exploring the possibility of providing logistics services to the oil and gas and project cargo sectors in Vietnam. The company is talking to potential partners and may set up an office in Vietnam soon. 

He also said the company hoped to grow its overseas revenue contribution to 50% within five years from 10% by the end of 2006. 

“Our haulage business is still the main contributor to revenue following the merger with Diperdana Holdings Bhd’s fleet,” he added. 

Mirzan said the additional fleet gave the company new customers and allowed it to enjoy the economies of scale. “We are quite confident of turning it around despite the challenges in the sector,” he added. 

He said Konsortium Logistik would also continue to dispose of non-core and non-income generating assets as part of its business realignment exercise.


----------



## szehoong

PROTON SATRIA NEO































^^ Proton's own engine - the 1.6 Campro


----------



## pedang

*Satria Neo more pics..*


----------



## pedang

*Malaysia is TRW's most important mart in S-E Asia*

By Zuraimi Abdullah
[email protected]


July 6 2006


US-BASED TRW Automotive, one of the world's 10 largest automotive suppliers with US$13 billion (US$1 = RM3.64) revenue annually, says Malaysia is its most important market in South-East Asia.

TRW sales and business development director Gordon Bennet said Malaysia generates about half of its revenue in the region.

"Our revenue in Asia Pacific is US$700 million (RM2.5 billion) and South-East Asia makes up about 10-12 per cent of this," he said in an interview in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Showing its commitment here, Bennet said, TRW has made Malaysia its IT development centre for South-East Asia, to complement its Asia Pacific hub in Shanghai, China.

Some 200 TRW staff would move to the new regional centre in Cyberjaya by the end of the month, from their current office in CP Tower in Petaling Jaya, he said. 

Bennet said TRW, maker of active and passive safety products for the automotive industry, was considering relocating output of some products from other countries to Malaysia to bring down cost.

The company now has more than 200 facilities worldwide, including three in Malaysia - in Selangor, Penang and Johor. The Malaysian factories manufacture braking systems, steering systems, chassis module and electronic parts.

TRW products are supplied to all major vehicle manufacturers such as Ford, DaimlerChrysler, Volkswagen, General Motors, Renault, Nissan, Fiat, Peugeot, Toyota, Honda, BMW and Hyundai.

It supplies to some of the world's most prestigious brands like Bentley, Ferrari, Lamborghini, Lotus, Maserati and Porsche.

In Malaysia, it supplies to both the national car manufacturers Proton Holdings Bhd and Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd.

"We have been in Malaysia since the 1960s and have been very active in the last five years," Bennet said, noting that it had spent US$70 million (RM254.8 million) in the past 40 years, with the bulk of the money coming in the last five years.

Proton remains TRW's largest client, but Perodua is gradually becoming more important. The steering wheel in the popular Perodua Myvi, whose sales orders have breached 110,000 units since May 2005, comes from the American company.

Bennet said Proton used to make up 85 per cent of TRW's business here four years ago, but the portion has gone down to around 60 per cent now.

TRW, he said, would continue to bid for more contracts from Proton, having already supplied parts and components for the Waja, Gen.2 and Wira, among others.

TRW engineering director Kevin Elgood said the company hopes to work with the Malaysian authorities and automotive industry to address the rising accidents related to roads and vehicles, which cause the country RM7 billion losses a year.


----------



## Æsahættr

The Proton Wira did awesome during it's heyday during the WRC


----------



## pedang

*Naza explores business opportunities in South Korea*


July 8 2006


SEOUL: The Naza Group of Co is eyeing business opportunities in South Korea apart from seeking new partners in the automotive sector, its senior manager (corporate/government affairs) Md Khalid Abdullah says.
He said Naza is also involved in non-automotive business, namely, in property and hospitality industries.


"Although, our main activities are in the automotive sector, there could be a possibility that the group will tap the potential business in the tourism industry," he said in an interview in Seoul, South Korea.


He said Naza, which owns three-star hotels in Penang, Johor and Malacca, in in midst of expanding the hospitality industry.


"We can offer the South Korean tourists who wish to come over to Malaysia under a package or a tour group to stay at our hotels," he said.


The group also owns two hotels in Los Angeles.


Md Khalid is a member of the trade mission led by the Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Seri Rafidah Aziz to South Korea and Japan from July 5 to 13.


The mission, jointly organised by Malaysian Industrial Development Authority and Malaysia External Trade Development Corp, is aimed at attracting investments and enhancing bilateral economic relations among Malaysia, South Korea and Japan.


Touching on the automotive sector, Md Khalid said Naza has already established strong partnerships with Kia in South Korea.


"But that doesn't stop us from seeking opportunities and tie-ups in the automotive sector, particularly with other vehicle component manufacturers in the country," he said.


Md Khalid said 10 South Korean component manufacturers had already agreed to meet him during the business-matching session yesterday. - Bernama


----------



## Cliff

any info on the arena? Their fastback models looks cool for a pickup...


----------



## hetfield85

Cliff said:


> any info on the arena? Their fastback models looks cool for a pickup...


Proton Arena

Performance/Safety
http://www.proton.com.my/showroom/arena/arena_05-perform.php?currentSceneSec=0802&currentScene=0802&currentButton=8 

Specifications
http://www.proton.com.my/showroom/arena/arena_06-specs_freestyle.php?currentSceneSec=0802&currentScene=0802&currentButton=8&PHPSESSID=8a6b08e6c37c56a17f452f2be25abe40


----------



## pedang

*Myvi sales hit 105,000 units after launch*

KUALA LUMPUR: The sale of Myvi has reached 105,000 units since its launch in May last year. 

Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) managing director Syed Hafiz Syed Abu Bakar said sales of the compact car hit a new high of 15,200 units each in May and June this year. 

In the first six months of this year alone, the second national car manufacturer delivered about 74,000 Myvis. He said Perodua aimed to raise total sales by 12% to 155,000 vehicles this year from 138,466 cars in 2005, with some 45% contributed by the Myvi. 

He said Perodua’s sales remained good for the first six months of the year despite the fact that second hand car prices had tumbled. 

To cope with the higher demand, Perodua raised its production and delivery over the last three months. 

“We are on track to set the waiting period at five months by July as originally planned,” Syed Hafiz said. – Bernama


----------



## pedang

*2,000 bookings for Satria Neo since launch*

PETALING JAYA: Proton has received more than 2,000 bookings for its latest model, Satria Neo, since its launch last month, Proton Edar Sdn Bhd chief executive officer, Datuk Maruan Mohd Said. 

The company has met its initial target of selling 2,000 to 2,500 Satria Neos per month, he said. 

The company’s production capacity was enough to meet demand, Maruan said after the handover of Satria Neo cars to the first 30 customers here yesterday. 

He said the 1.6-litre automatic model was customers’ main choice. 

The Satria Neo is the latest hatchback from Proton. It is priced between RM43,500 and RM54,500. – Bernama


----------



## pedang

*UMW Toyota working hard to meet target*

BY GOH EE KOON



KUALA LUMPUR: Sales of Toyota vehicles in the first half of the year fell 2% to 3% compared with the corresponding period in 2005. 

UMW Toyota Motor Sdn Bhd had a target to sell 100,000 cars for this year. For the first six months, it had sold 42,000 units, according to managing director David Chen. Of all the Toyota models, the Avanza was the most popular, making up over 40% of total sales. 

“We are slightly behind, but we are working hard to meet the target,” he told reporters after the opening of UMW Toyota Motor’s new 3S (service, sales and spare parts) branch in Cheras yesterday. 


UMW Toyota Motor chairman Tan Sri Asmat Kamaludin signing a plaque at the opening of the 3S branch in Cheras.With him are (from left) David Chen, group MD/CEO Datuk Dr Abdul Halim Harun and deputy chairman Yoshimi Ishii 
Overall, car sales were undergoing a slump due to high financing costs, he said, while the trade-in business was in turmoil. “Yes, the second-hand sales business is tough, as customer expectations versus the actual value of cars has dropped by 15% to 20% and represents one of the bigger problems for the second-hand car business,” Chen said. 

UMW Toyota Motor is also working with various finance companies to come up with different packaging solutions in order to meet the needs of different customers, like extending the term of payment but without incurring additional costs. 

The company is also investing RM150mil to refurbish six of its 1S centres, and upgrading them to 3S centres. “They are in various stages, some have begun construction and others are nearing completion,” Chen said. These are located in Penang, Sitiawan, Kuantan, Kota Baru, Johor Baru and the Klang Valley. 

With the 3S centre in Cheras, costing RM19mil, UMW Toyota Motor now has 42 3S centres, 31 of which are its own branches and the remaining 11 taken up by independent dealers. It also has 59 1S centres, of which 44 are operated by independent dealers and five by UMW Toyota Motor.


----------



## pedang

*13-07-2006: Alado to assemble Chery cars in M’sia by year-end  * 

By Gan Yen Kuan 


Alado Corporation Sdn Bhd, the franchised distributor of Chery Automobile Co Ltd’s cars, will locally assemble Chery’s multi-purpose vehicles (MPVs) and sport utility vehicles (SUVs) by year-end with Proton on top of its list of preferred assemblers. 

Alado group executive chairman Tan Sri Cam Soh Thiam Hong said although the company had not decided on where to assemble the vehicles in Malaysia, it preferred to team up with national carmaker Proton. 

“We are in talks with Proton now; I personally prefer to tie up with GLCs (government-linked companies),” he told reporters after the launch of the Chery QQ model in Kuala Lumpur on July 13. 

Chery International general manager Zhang Lin, who was present at the launch, said it hoped the alliance between Chery and Proton would materialise as soon as possible, as it would help both companies to improve competitiveness and achieve economies of scale. 

If the deal goes through, Proton will assemble its models at Chery’s plant in China, while Chery cars will be assembled at Proton’s plant in Malaysia. 

Meanwhile, Deputy Finance Minister Datuk Dr Awang Adek Husin, who officiated at the launching ceremony, said the collaboration between Alado and Chery was mutually beneficial. 










He said such a tie-up served as a good example of integrating China with the Asean Free Trade Area for more future collaborations. 

“We want to place Malaysia as an attractive (car production) base in Asean; we also want to have success of Proton cars entering China through (joint ventures with) Chery,” he said. 

The newly launched Chery QQ and its special edition QQR, with on-the-road prices of RM39,888 and RM41,888 respectively, are five-speed manual transmission compact cars powered by an 812cc, 12V three-cylinder DOHC (double overhead camshaft) engine. 

The cars were launched in Singapore last week, while Indonesia would be the next stop after Malaysia, Soh said. The cars are now available at Alado’s 30 dealers nationwide. 

Soh said it was targeting to sell only 200 units of both Chery QQ and Chery QQR by year-end, as it intended to position the model as an exclusive car. “We expect a good start for Chery QQ here; we will revise our sales target two months later,” he said. 

The automatic-transmission Chery QQ would be available in Malaysia by year-end. 

On the Chery A160 model, which was launched last year, Soh said it had to date sold 180 units. 

Zhang said Chery Automobile planned to bring in two new models to Malaysia next year, one each from the MPV and SUV segments. 

He said Chery Automobile had sold 250,000 units of Chery QQ worldwide since its launch in China in 2003.


----------



## aatbloke

hetfield85 said:


> It's a photoshopped Volkswagen Passat .. Not a long time ago Proton make a statement that they will collaborate with Volkswagen to make a new model to replace the Perdana.Others speculated that the Perdana replacement will be based on Volkswagen Passat ..
> 
> Now, there is no partnership between Volkswagen and Proton anymore..so this photoshopped Perdana will not be realised



*It's actually a photoshopped Skoda Superb - itself sitting on a stretched version of the last-gen Passat platform.*


----------



## aatbloke

hetfield85 said:


> PERODUA MYVI 1.3


*The Myvi was a collabration with Toyota...who also sell a version, as does Daihatsu (which is owned by Toyota).*


----------



## aatbloke

sorry duplicate.


----------



## aatbloke

hetfield85 said:


> Naza Sutera 1.1


*This is also sold as the Hafai Lobo in China...it's a rather original Pininfarina design.*


----------



## aatbloke

hetfield85 said:


> This car has just been launched yesterday
> 
> Naza 206 Bestari
> 
> It is based on Peugeot 206


*Based on? It's simply a rebadged Peugeot 206 built under licence now that the car is defunct in Europe.*


----------



## jlshyang

szehoong said:


> PROTON SATRIA NEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Proton's own engine - the 1.6 Campro


I like the Satria Neo's design......really cool.


----------



## hetfield85

from http://paultan.org

*Perodua Viva launched in Sri Lanka*









Picture by Sumanachandra Ariyawansa, Daily News

Perodua has launched the Perodua Viva in Sri Lanka through its Sri Lankan distributor Unimo Enterprises. The Viva line-up there consists of the 660cc, 850cc, 1000cc Standard manual and auto as well as the 1000cc Premium manual and auto.It is priced from 1.45 million Sri Lankan rupees (RM45,450) onwards.

Unimo Enterprises is a subsidiary of United Motors Lanka, which distributes brands such as Perodua cars, Yokohama tyres, Mitsubishi cars, Mitsubishi Fuso trucks, Valvoline oil, and TVS motorcycles. Unimo previously sold the Perodua Kelisa, with total sales of 1500 units since its introduction in 2004.


----------



## OEincorparated

^^ What currency is RM?

My guess would be chinese but I'm not sure.


----------



## KB

malaysian ringit? or maybe raminbyan (however you spell that)?


----------



## hetfield85

OEincorparated said:


> ^^ What currency is RM?
> 
> My guess would be chinese but I'm not sure.


RM stands for Ringgit Malaysia


----------



## OEincorparated

How's it compare to HK dollars? or US.


----------



## hetfield85

OEincorparated said:


> How's it compare to HK dollars? or US.


1 US Dollar = RM3.35

10 HKD = RM4.28

So if the car price is RM45,450. It is equivalent to USD13,575 and HKD106,088.


----------



## NiceGuy

I am sure the cars are great, but I cannot understand why Malaysian car manufacturers feel that they have to copy the designs of the most boring Japanese and Korean cars. Why not design something interesting and unique yourself? Maybe something that makes it possible to recognize the brand immediately. All BMWs have some features in common so that you can instantly see that it is a BMW (e.g. double kidney grille + long hood), and the same applies to Mercedes (for instance star and horizontal grille detaljs, sharp angles) and Alfa Romeos (the sleek V-shape). I am not suggesting that Malaysian manufacturers should copy any of these, but rather come up with something unique by themselves.


----------



## TWK90

^^

Proton cars are mostly designed locally (in its earlier years, the models were mostly based from Mitsubishi), where as the Perodua looks Japanese, because Daihatsu owned part of equity in Perodua...


----------



## LondonBVE

NiceGuy said:


> I am sure the cars are great, but I cannot understand why Malaysian car manufacturers feel that they have to copy the designs of the most boring Japanese and Korean cars. Why not design something interesting and unique yourself? Maybe something that makes it possible to recognize the brand immediately. All BMWs have some features in common so that you can instantly see that it is a BMW (e.g. double kidney grille + long hood), and the same applies to Mercedes (for instance star and horizontal grille detaljs, sharp angles) and Alfa Romeos (the sleek V-shape). I am not suggesting that Malaysian manufacturers should copy any of these, but rather come up with something unique by themselves.


In the past, yes they did use a lot of Mitsubishi but their newer cars starting to have their own style and I hate to say that but I have to say that. They have improved finally.

Now the Gen 2 (Facelifted) and Persona uses the same headlight and rearlight, headlights of 2nd Generation's Saga and Satria Neo also has similar headlights.


----------



## nazrey

*Facelifted Myvi to keep Perodua at the top *
By Tony CH Goh & Sakinah Latif 
Email us your feedback at [email protected] 










Perodua staff Siti Mariam Ariffin (left), Nurul Faezah Ma'amor (centre) and 
Shailiza Shaik Osman at the launch of the new Perodua Myvi in Kuala Lumpur 
Convention Centre in Kuala Lumpur. Photo by Suhaimi Yusuf

KUALA LUMPUR: Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) expects to maintain its position as the country’s top car seller, with the launch of Myvi facelift edition amid increased demand for compact cars due to the high fuel price. 

Its managing director Datuk Syed Hafiz Syed Abu Bakar (pic) said for the first seven months of this year, Myvi made up about 52% of the company’s total sales of 100,634 vehicles. 

“Since the fuel price increase, we have seen an increase in bookings and July was the highest selling month we have on records, with 8,500 bookings (for Myvi).

“We expect this facelift version to help us to maintain our position as the number one car seller in the country with a market share of 32% for this year," Hafiz told reporters after the launch the car here on Friday. 

The total industrial volume (TIV) for vehicle sales in Malaysia was expected to increase to 530,000 this year from 488,000 achieved last year, and for the first half of this year, 52,724 units of Myvi had been registered, he said. 

According to Hafiz, cost increases had affected the carmaker’s margins but a higher production volume target of 240,000 units per year and high plant capacity usage of 95% had provided economies of scale to help mitigate the impact.

"We have seen some carmakers increase their prices by up to RM1,500 per unit since the price of steel increased by 30% in July, while our new model prices increased by less than RM500 with the minimum increase of only RM250. 

“Perodua would continue to strive for cost efficiency, with the ultimate target of 30% in cost reduction,” he said. 

On a state-by-state basis, Sabah and Sarawak remained the biggest markets for Perodua, accounting for 40 out of every 100 cars registered, followed by East Coast states of Kelantan and Terengganu. The first units of the new Myvi are expected to hit the road within a few days, with 3,500 ready stock available to customers, according to Hafiz. 

The new Myvi comes in eight colours, with additional enhanced features and specifications such as UV ray protection windscreens, seat height adjuster and USB and Bluetooth functions, in auto and manual versions. 

The variant is priced at RM39,000 to RM51,000 on the road, inclusive of accessories.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton in talks on electric car tie-up*
By Goh Thean Eu	Published: 2008/09/03 BusinessTimes












> Detroit Electric, which targets to roll out electric cars in Malaysia by end-2009, says talks are still preliminary


THE Netherlands-based Detroit Electric Ltd is in talks with Proton Holdings Bhd and two other carmakers to launch electric cars here by end-2009.

The cars, which will carry the Detroit Electric brand, will be built using its existing platform.

"Talks are still preliminary, but we believe our goal to roll out affordable electric vehicles by end-2009 is achievable. We intend to do this based on a contract manufacturing model," Detroit Electric chief executive officer and chairman Albert Lam said yesterday in Shah Alam, Selangor.

"We typically talk to car manufacturers, license their technology and create the electric car, and then contract it back to the manufacturer," he told reporters after a demonstration of electric cars' capability.

The electric version of the Proton Persona, Lotus Elise and a Daihatsu-Cuore were featured.

The company aims to sell 30,000 electric cars in the first year, 120,000 the following year and 270,000 in the third.

"It's a conservative figure. People are really looking for something efficient and want to play a bigger role to counter global warming," Lam said.

He added that the company may invest up to US$30 million (RM103 million) to set up a research and development (R&D) centre and a battery manufacturing facility in Malaysia.

It has invested US$5 million (RM17 million) in studies and development initiatives at its R&D facility in the Netherlands over the past two-and-a-half years.

"The chances of us setting up a R&D centre and a battery manufacturing hub in Malaysia are quite high. The government is very supportive and serious in turning the country into a green technology hub for the region."

Lam expects the R&D centre and manufacturing facility to be set up as early as the second quarter of next year. "Our pure electric cars are environmentally friendly with zero per cent emission, and the performance is on par with gasoline cars."

Meanwhile, the government has asked Proton to test and validate the technology so that it may manufacture its own electric cars.

"The Malaysian government is taking proactive measures to provide efficient and reliable alternative transportation to the people. Detroit Electric is working closely with all parties concerned and we hope to provide a sustainable solution," Lam said.


----------



## nazrey

*Detroit Electric eyes comeback with Malaysia's Proton as partner*
Published: 10:27 EST, September 02, 2008

The Netherlands-based firm Detroit Electric said Tuesday it has begun talks with Malaysia's state-owned carmaker Proton to produce electric cars for the Southeast Asian market. 

"We are in preliminary talks with Proton. It started last month. We hope to conclude the talks by year-end," Albert Lam, chairman and chief executive officer of Detroit Electric, told AFP. 

Proton has said it is keen to develop electric cars, to reduce carbon emissions and avoid rising fuel costs. 

Lam also said Detroit Electric was keen to establish a plant in Malaysia to manufacture batteries for the electric cars, along with a research and development unit, at a total cost of about 30 million dollars. 

Detroit Electric was an icon of the United States auto industry in the early 1900s, producing the first electric cars. But it went bankrupt in 1939 and was revived by Lam and other shareholders in the Netherlands and the US last year. 

Lam said Detroit Electric hoped to collaborate with Proton to sell electric cars for the Southeast Asian market or to use Proton's existing manufacturing platform to produce electric cars under the Detroit Electric brand. 

He said the company planned to roll out 30,000 electric cars by 2010, as he demonstrated their performance at a Proton test circuit in Shah Alam, west of the capital Kuala Lumpur. 

Detroit Electric fitted the battery into Proton's Savvy and Pesona models and in a Lotus Elise sports car. 

Proton said Tuesday it was "evaluating and studying the technology" but it was "too early to comment on the progress." 

Proton was formed 25 years ago by former premier Mahathir Mohamad as part of an ambitious national industrialisation plan, but its market share has slumped in recent years as it faced difficulties coping in a new deregulated market. 

The government has urged it to forge a partnership with a foreign automaker to give it the expertise and economies of scale that it needs to survive, but talks with Volkswagen and General Motors have collapsed. 

© 2008 AFP


----------



## nazrey

*Neutral outlook over Proton’s electric cars plan*
Monday September 8, 2008 TheStar

ANALYSTS remain neutral on recent news flow that Proton Holdings Bhd was in talks with Detroit Electric Ltd of Netherlands on the manufacturing of electric cars.

It was reported that Detroit Electric was considering Proton as a potential partner to license its electric drive systems to be incorporated to selected Proton vehicles.

According to OSK Investment Bank Bhd, which maintained a “neutral” on the counter, the talks if successful, would add variety to Proton’s product range.

“With the right marketing strategy, this could increase Proton’s export volume if the vehicles were marketed to more developed countries where demand for electric cars are widely accepted by consumers, such as in Europe and the United States,” it said in a recent report.

Nonetheless, the brokerage said potential demand for electric cars might be slow within the domestic market as the payback period for the premium price was relatively long at 5.7 years.

Hwang-DBS Vickers Research, in a note, said it was maintaining Proton’s earnings estimates until “something concrete comes around the corner.”

Meanwhile, the national carmaker was confident of sustaining earnings for the rest of the year after reporting a net profit of RM52.03mil for first quarter ended June 30 compared with net losses of RM46.75mil in the previous corresponding period.

Revenue for the national carmaker rose to RM1.7bil in the quarter under review compared with RM1.14bil previously, thanks to strong sales of its main models Persona (launched in August 2007) and Saga (January). Its sales volume was 39,888 units against 28,145 a year ago.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton makes Meynert international sales director*
Thursday September 11, 2008










Claudius Meynert

KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd yesterday appointed Claudius Meynert director of international sales and services division.

“With Meynert at the helm, the company is now better equipped in its efforts to focus on Proton’s long-term export strategy of concentrating on high growth regional markets – Asean, China, India and the Middle East, including north Africa,” said Proton managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed in a statement.

Meynert, 44, holds a Master of Business Administration degree from the Georg August University in Goettingen, Germany.

He was attached to German carmaker Audi AG for 14 years.

During that time, he held several significant sales and marketing management positions in Germany, China, Thailand and Singapore.

He last served Audi as managing director of the regional headquarters for Asia-Pacific, before setting up Trade Asia, an auto and parts trading company based in Bangkok in 2007. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Proton launches something special*
Thursday, August 28, 2008 Posted by: Andy George TheStar 

There’s certainly something special for car buyers this coming festive season, what with Proton announcing that a new Persona variant is to grace the streets. It’s called the Persona SE (Special Edition), and the car was unveiled on Tuesday night at Cineleisure in Petaling Jaya, exactly a year after the Persona made its debut.










Here's that something special to all of you

The numerous enhancements should have the young and young at heart drooling, because the Special Edition now packs a more premium and sportier outlook, both interior and exterior-wise.

The interior is now dressed in black leather on all seats, extending to the steering wheel, gear knob, arm rest and door panels. The car also gets a newer meter panel, which was first seen in the facelifted GEN2. 

An extra-large GPS system is also included in the SE for the driver’s convenience, and is mounted on the windscreen. There’s also cruise control as standard issue on this one. 

On the outside, the Persona SE is a head-turner, and the styling of the car has been refined with a matching body kit that not only offers better aerodynamics but lends the car a unique fashion statement as well.










Luxury in leather

The door handles are finished with silver matte paint, and the same hue can be found on the front grille of the car, which is flanked by new stylish head lamps with black bezels.

As with other Persona variants, the car is equipped with a 1.6l Campro IAFM engine, and you get ABS with EBD, as well as dual front airbags.

Two new colours are being offered on the SE, and they’re called Brilliant Red and Blue Haze.










Attention is what you get on this one

The premium treatment on the Persona SE, however, does not come at a premium price – for RM59,800 (on-the-road, with insurance) you get a car equipped with a high level of luxury and enhancements.

Proton is targeting sales of the Persona SE at 500 units monthly. To date, Persona bookings have totaled 52,112 units since its launch in August 2007, and the car recently won the Frost and Sullivan 2008 Best Model of the Year award.

To see more of what's new in the Persona SE, visit our Gallery.


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua introduces facelifted Myvi *
Friday, August 22, 2008 Posted by: Anthony Lim TheStar

Perodua today introduced its facelifted Myvi, and the freshened up hatchback features a decent number of revisions and refinements, all of which should help to keep the quarter-million volume seller a winner.











New face - it's a meatier front.


Exterior-wise, the car gets a minor style reworking - at the front, there's a new, beefier looking nose section courtesy of a new hood, with corresponding grille, logo and front bumper in tow.

At the rear, there's a new, wider bumper and the styling of the two reflectors on it have been revised. Also, the rear lamp assembly now features the use of LEDs. The car also features the use of new glass, which offer improved ultraviolet rejection, with up to 91% reduction.

Inside, while the cabin layout remains pretty much unchanged, the updated vehicle features a new interior colour as well as new seat fabric upholstery, and a new colour Optitron instrument cluster, which features three instrument meters as opposed to the two on the previous version.











Can you spell Optitron?


Oh, and there's a new entertaiment system to boot - this one is M3/WMA-capable, has a USB port and offers Bluetooth connectability.

What else? Well, on the Premium version, you get a shopping hook on the backrest of the front passenger seat, perfect for carrying takeaways, as well as a seat height adjuster.

The choice of 1.3l and 1.0l twin-cam DVVT powertrains and auto/manual drivetrains continue as before, but two new body colours have been added, these being Medallion Grey and Caribbean Blue, and join Glittering Silver, Klasik Gold, Ebony Black, Pearl White, Mistik Red and Ivory White in the entire 1.3L variant lineup (the 1.0SR model has all but the special metallic Pearl White as a colour choice).











And what the rear looks like.


Prices for the five variant lineup (on the road, with insurance and road tax, in Peninsular Malaysia) are:

1.0 SR (five-speed manual only) - RM38,924 (solid), RM39,447 (metallic)

1.3 SX (five-speed manual) - RM43,400 (solid), RM43,900 (metallic)

1.3 EZ (four-speed auto) - RM46,400 (solid), RM46,900 (metallic) 

1.3 SXi (five-speed manual) - RM46,200 (solid), RM46,700 (metallic)

1.3 EZi (four-speed auto) - RM49,200 (solid), RM49,700 (metallic)


----------



## nazrey

*Proton To Launch CNG-powered Persona In Thailand on Tuesday*
October 06, 2008 17:25 PM

BANGKOK, Oct 6 (Bernama) -- Phranakorn Auto Sales, the distributor for Proton cars in Thailand, will launch the new CNG-powered Proton Persona here Tuesday.

It will be the fourth Proton model entering the kingdom since Proton made its debut here at the end of last year with the Savvy, Gen-2 and Satria Neo models.

A Phranakorn executive said this would be the first Persona model to be fitted with pre-installed compressed natural gas (CNG) kits and was likely to attract car buyers looking for energy-saving models due to the current high oil price.

The Persona model, a winner of the Frost and Sullivan 2008 Best Model of the Year, has received bookings of more than 54,000 units to-date in Malaysia since its launch in August 2007.

Proton made its entry into the Japanese-dominated Thai market at the end of 2007, bringing in the three models, taking advantage of the low five percent import duty imposed under the Asean Free Trade Area (Afta) agreement.

During the launch in 2007, Savvy was priced from 399,000 baht, making it the cheapest car on the road in Thailand at one time while the Neo and the Gen.2 were priced from 499,000 baht and 549,000 baht respectively.

Currently, the Savvy is Proton's most popular model in Thailand, accounting for about 50 percent of all sales, followed by the Gen-2 with 30 percent and the rest by Neo.

Proton has increased its sales target in Thailand from 2,000 units to 5,000 units for 2008, with the first-quarter sales reaching 1,500 units.

But since March, Savvy has been getting fierce competition from another Malaysian make, the Naza Forza, which entered the market with a price tag of 349,000 baht, almost 50,000 baht lower than the Savvy.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## oweeyman

why Perodua Myvi looks like Daihatsu Sirion???

Daihatsu Sirion


----------



## hetfield85

oweeyman said:


> why Perodua Myvi looks like Daihatsu Sirion???


Well, for your information, all Perodua cars are rebadged Daihatsu models because Daihatsu is one of the biggest shareholders in the company.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton Persona CNG*
Thailand










Source : http://www.protonclub.net/


----------



## nazrey

*Proton Expects To Export 25,000 Cars This Year*
October 07, 2008 22:14 PM

BANGKOK, Oct 7 (Bernama) -- Malaysia's carmaker Proton is confident of achieving exports of about 25,000 cars for this financial year, compared to between 17,000 and 18,000 in 2007, its Managing Director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir said.

He said the entry of its latest model - Persona - in five countries after the tremendous success in the domestic market has brought in new hope for Proton, which is currently exporting its various models to 23 countries.

"In the long term, we will be rolling out more and better models. Another one coming up in March next year is our first ever MPV (multi-purpose vehicle). This will open up new horizon for us and will help to increase our export volume," he told a media conference after the launching of the new CNG-powered Proton Persona here Tuesday.

Syed Zainal said Persona, which sold almost 55,500 in Malaysia, is currently being sold in Indonesia, Australia, Singapore and Britain, and the CNG-fitted model launched for the Thai market was a first.

He said the waiting period for Persona in Malaysia has been reduced from five months to just one month, following the increased production capacity at the Shah Alam plant where monthly roll-out has gone up to almost 9,000 in September, compared to 6,000 cars in July.

At the moment, Persona is enjoying sales between 6,000 and 7,000 units a month. Syed Zainal said that Proton's best selling model - Saga - would enter the Thai market at the end of the year.

"We started CNG fitted cars in Thailand first and we will have all models in Malaysia fitted with NGV kits in the near future, starting with Saga for taxis," he said.

He also said that the CKD (completely knocked down) operations for Gen2 in Iran would start by end of the year and early next year in China.

Asked about the financial crisis in the United States and its impact on Proton sales, Syed Zainal said they are mindful of the situation and closely monitoring it, especially how the financial institutions would react.

On its foray into the Japanese-manufacturers dominated Thai market which came eight months ago with the Savvy, Gen-2 and Satria Neo models, Syed Zainal said its distributor - Phranakorn Auto Sales had sold 2,057 units and was targeting 4,000 units by end of the year.

For the factory-fitted Persona CNG, which is E20 compliant and priced from 549,000 baht, he said Proton was targeting a monthly sales of 500 units.

"There is huge demand for fuel efficient cars in Thailand due to the high oil price. Although the oil price has dropped, we are confident the market will be there for the right car, at the right time and the right price," he said.

Phranakorn Executive Director, Thawatchai Jungsanguanpornsuk said there were 31 dealers throughout the country and the number would be increased to 40 by end of the year.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proton aims to sell 500 Personas a month in Thailand*
Wednesday October 8, 2008 By JAGDEV SINGH SIDHU TheStar

BANGKOK: Proton Holdings Bhd is looking to sell 500 units a month of its Persona in Thailand, its best-selling export market in South-East Asia.

The sales target is on top of the 4,000 cars its Thai distributor, Phranakon Auto Sales Co Ltd, expects to sell this year.

Proton has forecast to sell 25,000 completely built-up (CBU) cars abroad this year.

“We have been encouraged by the response to the Proton brand in Thailand,” managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir told a media conference after the launch of the Persona in Thailand.

The Persona in Thailand comes with a manufacturer-fitted compressed natural gas (CNG) tank and modifications have been made to the engine for it to run on gasohol E20, which is a mixture of 20% ethanol and 80% petrol.

Cars sold in Thailand that are E20 compliant will be entitled to a 5% rebate on excise duty. In Thailand, gasohol is also cheaper than normal petrol.

“The Persona caters to the taste of consumers here. The price of the car with the manufacturer-fitted CNG tank is attractive,” said Phranakon general manager Khun Apichart. “When added together, it’s a right car at the right time.”

The price of the Persona in Thailand ranges from 549,000 baht for the medium-line manual to 629,000 baht for the top-of-the-range high-line version.

Phranakon has 31 dealers in Thailand and is expected to have 40 dealers by year-end, when Proton may introduce the Saga there.

“The MPV (which Proton will launch next year) will open up the horizon for export volume,” Syed Zainal, said, adding that he believed the MPV would add to export sales in Indonesia.


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's Proton plans to produce electric car end of 2009 using lithium ion batteries*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 5 October 2008
Source: http://developing8.org/page/news/5/...c_car_end_of_2009_using_lithium_ion_batteries










A Dutch-based company has revealed plans to produce affordable electric cars by the end of 2009, promising they will be much more powerful than existing models and have zero emission. 

Detroit Electric is in negotiations with Malaysia's national auto maker, Proton, to produce the car and is also talking to a German and a U.S. carmaker. The company's chief executive, Albert Lam, said the car will use lithium ion batteries and a motor developed in-house. 

"We believe in affordable electric vehicles for the public. That is our dream ... to find innovative ways to counter global warming," Lam told a news conference before journalists test drove a sports car, a sedan and a subcompact car fitted with Detroit Electric's technology. 

Malaysian Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi drove the sedan Sunday when he arrived at a National Day parade -- which officials called a testament of the government's commitment to finding green alternatives to tackle rising fuel prices. 

Lam said the car will use lithium ion batteries and a motor developed in-house. 

"When people tell you it (an electric car) is not practical, that it runs at a slow speed and you can't charge it, that is not true," Lam said at Proton's test track in central Shah Alam city. 

An Associated Press journalist who drove the sports car felt it zoom from zero to 100 kilometers per hour (62 mph) in less than five seconds, comparable to gasoline-powered sports cars. 

Most electric cars developed so far are quite a bit heavier than regular cars, weighed down by their battery and motor, which limits their acceleration. 

Existing models were used for the demonstration -- the sports car was a modified Lotus -- but will create their own designs and market the vehicles under the Detroit Electric brand -- named after a now-defunct U.S. company that produced electric cars in 1907. Lam bought the rights to the name to restore its historical legacy. 

Detroit Electric's chief scientist, Frits van Breemen-Schneider, who invented the motor, said it is four to 12 times lighter than existing motors and has a much higher power-to-weight ratio. It can produce 5 kilowatts of power per kilogram, whereas the best electric car in existence can only produce 0.25 kilowatts per kilogram, he said. 

The 80,000 ringgit ($24,000) price tag of the car will be more expensive than conventional vehicles in Malaysia, though the additional expense would be offset by fuel savings. The car battery will have a life span of 200,000 kilometers (125,000 miles). 

The company is majority owned by Lam, a British citizen, and has entered into a partnership with several Dutch, American and Malaysian investors with an investment of about $300 million over the next five years. 

They are targeting about 30,000 vehicles worldwide within the first year, ramping up to 270,000 vehicles in the third year. 

The cars will have a range of about 200 miles on a full charge after keeping them plugged to an ordinary electric power outlet for seven to eight hours. 

Lam acknowledged a major challenge would be to set up battery charging stations throughout the country for long distance travel, but expressed confidence it can be done at least in Malaysia because of the government's backing. 

"It is about conviction. If you're an early adapter, there will be some inconveniences, but I'm sure that in two to three years, there will a comprehensive infrastructure for fast charging," Lam said. 

The Dutch government has given incentives to electric cars, including free parking. 

"It is great news that Detroit Electric is practically ready to produce a car that has zero emission," said Jan Soer, the Netherlands' deputy ambassador in Malaysia. "All the technology came from the Netherlands. We are very proud of our tulips, our windmills and our wooden shoes, but we are more than that."


----------



## TWK90

oweeyman said:


> why Perodua Myvi looks like Daihatsu Sirion???


Apart from the fact that Daihatsu owns majority stake in Perodua, the Indonesian market Daihatsu Sirion comes from Malaysia too...


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua Targeting To Sell 172,000 Myvi Units This Year*
October 10, 2008 21:50 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 10 (Bernama) -- Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) expects to sell around 172,000 units of its Myvi for this year after achieving high sales last year.

Managing director Datuk Syed Abdul Hafiz Syed Abu Bakar said that despite the fuel hike, the Myvi will continue to sell in high volume this year and 2009 because it is a economical car with low fuel consumption.

The Myvi holds 51 percent of Perodua total sales, he said.

"The target of selling 172,000 units is achievable after Perodua sold 9,000 units in July this year, the highest production of Myvi to date. That is the reason Perodua holds 30 percent market share of the national car," he told reporters after launching the new Myvi Special Edition (SE) here.

Asked why Perodua always focused on additional accessories in introducing new models, Syed Abdul Hafiz said it was part of the company's business strategy and buyers did not have to pay more because the accessories were factory-fitted.

"After introducing the first Myvi SE in 2007, we received very encouraging response to the model. As a improvement, we have applied updated technology and refreshed some features to add more value, hence making it more appealing to customers," he said.

The new Myvi SE is offered in five colours -- ebony black, ivory white, glittering silver, pearl white and the latest, tangerine orange.

It will be available in 1.3GHS (manual transmission) and 1.3ZHS (automatic).

The on-the-road price ranges from RM49,900 to RM54,000.

First launched in March 2007, there are now 33,222 units of the Myvi SE on the road as at October 2008.

The new Myvi SE is expected to contribute about 30 percent of the total Myvi sales or a monthly volume of 2,500 units.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proton aims for 40% exports by 2010 *
14-11-2008: by Pauline Puah THEEDGEDAILY

KUALA LUMPUR: National carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd has targeted 40% of its production for export by 2010 and the figure would increase to 60% by 2015, said Deputy Finance Minister Datuk Husni Hanadzlah yesterday. 

Replying to a supplementary question from Datuk Zahrain Mohamed Hashim (Bayan Baru-PKR) in the Dewan Rakyat, he said Proton is focusing on China, the Middle East and other Asian countries. 

Zahrain had asked whether the ministry would reduce the number of approved permits (APs) or abolish the system due to the imminent economic slowdown and as the APs have a negative impact on Proton’s sales. 

Husni said the ministry issued 50,000 APs in 2007 but only 27,000 were used. 

He said the number of APs in the market was very small compared with the 400,000 cars sold each year. 

“Proton has to face stiff competition from another national car Perodua and other completely knocked down (CKD) cars which are assembled in the country, and the APs do not give much competition (to Proton),” he said. 

Answering an original question from Abd Rahman Bakri (Sabak Bernam-BN), Husni said the development philosophy of Proton was to make cars which have mass market appeal. 

Therefore, he said, the high technology and sophisticated equipment installed in luxury cars would not be used in Proton cars as it would increase production costs. 

However, he said Proton has taken steps to improve the quality of its cars since its establishment in 1985. 

Meanwhile, replying to another question from Azan Ismail (Indera Mahkota-PKR), Husni said that private television and broadcast companies generated RM486.25 million in income last year while paying tax of RM40.55 million. 

He said in 2004, their income was RM141.72 million (tax RM16.19 million) while in 2005 and 2006, their incomes were RM317.22 million (tax RM18.94 million) and RM466.44 million (tax RM28.91 million) respectively. 

Husni said a company has to pay tax according to the items and not how many channels it owns. 

Azan asked whether it is worthwhile giving that space to private television and broadcast companies such as Astro as the tax they pay is relatively low.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton launches cars at pyramids*
From Zuraimi Abdullah in Cairo Published: 2008/11/26 BusinessTimes

*PROTON Holdings Bhd yesterday launched its Persona and new Gen.2 sedans against the backdrop of the famous Giza pyramids.*

Proton is the third car brand afterBMWand Jaguar to have launched outdoors at the historical site.

This was Protons second car launch abroad in the space of three days as it looks for higher export volumes.

The national carmaker unveiled the Persona in Saudi Arabia on Saturday.

It seeks to strengthen its business in Egypt, where it has sold 5,500 units since its debut in 2001.

Proton will be equally busy between next week and the end of January as launches are expected in Oman, Qatar and Syria.

Managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir said it was important for Proton to have a stronger presence in the Northern African and Middle Eastern regions.

Its always a challenge to sell our cars overseas. But today, we are more confident because our cars are now better in terms of design and quality.

Our approach in a market like the Middle East is to work with strong local partners that have been in the business for many years, Syed Zainal said yesterday.

Egypt, he added, could become the gateway for Proton into the Northern African region, where the markets include Morocco, Sudan, Algeria and Tunisia.

Proton is also planning to introduce two more models in Egypt as early as the first quarter of next year.

We are planning to launch the Saga by the first quarter of next year and the new MPV by end-2009 or early 2010.

He expects a monthly sales volume of between 150 and 200 Persona units in Egypt.

The 1.6-litre sedan, voted Car of the Year for Malaysia at the recent Frost & Sullivan automotive awards for Southeast Asia, comes in two variants priced at 79,900 and 90,900 Egyptian pounds (RM52,300 and RM60,000).

The launch was witnessed by special adviser to the Women, Family and Community Development Ministry, Datuk Seri Shahrizat Abdul Jalil, and Malaysian Ambassador to Egypt Datuk Zainal Abidin Abdul Kadir.

At the event, Proton also donated a Persona to the Childrens Cancer Hospital of Egypt.


----------



## nazrey

PROTONS LAUNCHED AT PYRAMIDS: Proton Holdings Bhd managing director 
Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir at the launch of the Proton 
vehicles in Giza yesterday. With him is EZZ Al Arab Automotive Group 
president Hisham Ezz Al Arab (right).


----------



## nazrey

*Proton MD Receives Major Automotive Award*
November 27, 2008 23:53 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 27 (Bernama) -- Proton Holdings Bhd's managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Syed Mohamed Tahir was named "Automotive Man of the Year 2008" for his efforts in leading the national car company.

Syed Zainal, whose three-year contract is expiring next month, implemented the long-term Asian Multi-Local OEM (AMLO) strategy to turn around an ailing domestic giant into a genuine global challenger.

The AMLO strategy marked Proton's export thrust into Asean, China, India, the Middle East, North Africa in collaboration with local partners.

He was one of the winners at the New Straits Times/Maybank 2008 Awards here Thursday which also paid tribute to Naza founder Tan Sri S.M. Nasimuddin S.M. Amin.

Also present at the event was Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop.

In the award presentation, the Proton Saga BLM won in the Entry Level category.

"Overall Car of the Year" award went to Mazda6 2.5-litre which came out tops in the Executive Car (below RM200,000) category.

In addition, Mazda also won for Best in Class award for its seven-seater Mazda CX9 in the Premium SUV category.

The Jaguar XF, which is top choice in the Premium Executive Car (above RM200,000) category, won the Safety Award.

Overall, 15 categories of winners were announced.

Earlier, group editor-in-chief Datuk Hishamuddin Aun said in his speech that it was important that the review of the National Automotive Policy to be submitted by the Ministry of International Trade and Industry in March next year to balance the playing field for the automakers that have invested here, especially against the uncertainties.

"When there are so many variables, and when the world automotive industry is going through changes never experienced before, there is no econometric model powerful enough to predict the eventual outcome," he said.

Citing the recent advertisement where customers could exchange their old jalopies for a RM5,000 voucher to buy a Savvy, Neo, Gen2 or a Perdana, Hishamuddin said this could well form the basis for an automotive scrap policy.

With some fine-tuning by the government, it should be a broad-based policy to cover all the local assemblers, he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proton MPV launch on track*
Published: 2008/11/28 BusinessTimes

a year ago. For the six months, its earnings grew to RM95.84 million, compared with a RM43.25 million net loss last year.

Second-quarter revenue jumped by 40 per cent to RM1.84 billion, while six-month revenue climbed 44.8 per cent to RM3.55 billion.

"With this encouraging result, the board is pleased to declare an interim dividend of five sen a share," said Mohd Azlan.

Proton hopes that its soon-to-be-launched multi-purpose vehicle (MPV) will help cushion the rough times.

Syed Zainal said the launch of its MPV is "on track" and it is expected to be out in March next year.

"We are very excited. It opens a new segment for us, a segment that we've never been (in) before," he added.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton On Right Track To Be On Par With World Top Car Makers*
By Mahanum Abdul Aziz

KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 9 (Bernama) -- Though still a long way to go for Proton Holdings Bhd to be considered a successful carmaker in the world, it is albeit on the right track to be on par with the world's top car manufacturers.

The national carmaker has proven its sceptics wrong by doing what it should do best, and that is the business of making and selling cars.

Launching of the highly-popular Proton Persona and the new Saga models has changed the company's dwindling fortunes.

The company is now present in 24 countries including in the United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand, Indonesia, Thailand and Singapore.

Analysts feel the company can double its overseas shipments to 40,000 units next year, aided by new models such as Persona, Saga and its latest edition, new multi-purpose vehicle, due for launch by March next year.

Currently, the company exports 2,000 units a month, working out to 24,000 units a year.

The crucial "ingredient" for its current success has been "offering the right car at the right time and at the right price."

Credit should be given to managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin Mohamed Tahir, who since taking over the helm in 2006, has been working tirelessly to push forward such a strategy that has thrust Proton on the right track to regain its share in the local and foreign automotive markets.

It was not too long ago when investors and analysts were apprehensive about the national car's ability to be successful in overseas markets.

They said Proton might face a bumpy road ahead without a foreign partner for the popular thinking then that it needed a strong partner to survive in the long run.

The company had earlier negotiated for possible tie-ups with Volkswagen AG and General Motors Corp but they failed to materialise.

This episode aside, the national carmaker contended it could once again make operating profits on its own by selling more cars overseas, especially catering for the lower-cost segment.

This is what exactly the company is doing now. In the process, the company managed to return to the black in the financial year ended March 31, 2008, chalking up RM162.218 million in pre-tax profit from RM618.129 million in pre-tax losses.

Its revenue jumped to RM5.629 billion from RM4.912 billion. For the first six months ended Sept 30, 2008, Proton registered RM115.308 million in pre-tax profit from RM41.896 million in pre-tax losses in the same period last year due to a surge in domestic sales volume and higher margins, arising from better product mix and lower discounts.

As of October 2008, Proton's market share is 33.3 percent, with a total of 122,351 units of registered cars in the country since January.

Domestic bookings for Persona have reached 59,028 units while Saga 91,127 units.

Given its current momentum, industry observers project that Proton will likely be profitable again this year due to growing market acceptance of its cars.

On the international business front, Proton is now actively exploring into new markets, not only to grow its export volumes, but also to derive income from the development and licensing of technology.

Syed Zainal concedes that it is a challenge for the company to sell cars in the overseas market but again the strategy of having the right car at the right time and at the right price, it can compete with other cars overseas.

"I think it will always be a challenge to sell cars in overseas markets but now we are confident because the cars we produce today is better designed and the quality has improved," he said at the launch of Proton Persona and Gen.2 Facelift in Egypt recently.

"Our approach in overseas markets is by working with a strong local partner who has been in business for many years. The overseas market is competitive, but we believe there is an opportunity for us," he said.

Syed Zainal said Proton will continue to focus on its strategy, concentrating on high-growth regional markets such as Asean, China, India and the Middle East North Africa (MENA) for economies of scale.

Recently, Proton launched the Persona models in Saudi Arabia and Egypt in a bid to strengthen its presence in the northen Africa and Middle Eastern markets.

Proton will be equally busy between December and at the end of January 2009 as more launches are expected, beginning with Oman, Qatar and lastly, Syria.

Proton introduced the Persona in Singapore and Indonesia in July and the Persona CNG in Thailand in October.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proton Campro Turbo Engine by 2010 - 2011*
December 13, 2008

Proton managing director Datuk Syed Zainal Abidin told the Oman Economic Review that Proton was developing a turbocharged engine set for introduction by the years 2010 to 2011, just in time for a facelift of the 2009 Proton MPV which could see the introduction of this turbocharged engine.

The turbocharged engine would be in line with the current market trends of having a small displacement engine but forced inducted to produce the equivalent horsepower of a larger motor, usually with more torque, and more fuel efficiency. *The engine will have the power output equivalent to a 2.0 liter engine.* We could be looking at a 1.6 liter Campro turbo or Campro CPS turbo engine producing about 150 horsepower and perhaps 240Nm of torque.

Proton is also set to spend RM5 billion over the next 5 years on R&D efforts, which is about RM1 billion a year. Other efforts (as quoted in the report) include developing a small competitive car, acquiring diesel engines licensed from an international OEM (Fiat? Peugeot?) because of their popularity in markets such as India, hybrid and electric technologies, the possibility of a joint model with Lotus (spiritual successor to the Lotus Carlton based on a Proton maybe?), and the reduction of weight of Proton models.


----------



## nazrey

Proton MSX










PeRushaan Otomobil Nasional Bhd (Proton)


----------



## pedang

^^ awesome :cheers:


----------



## Who are you ?

nazrey said:


> Proton MSX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeRushaan Otomobil Nasional Bhd (Proton)


Hi nice Car but iSn't this the Lotus APX at the Geneva motor show 2006 ?


----------



## TWK90

^^

This is actually Lotus APX.....and Lotus is owned by Proton


----------



## ryanr

Nice but, its got a huge D-pillar...visibility would be terrible.


----------



## TWK90

ryanr said:


> Nice but, its got a huge D-pillar...visibility would be terrible.


As the APX (MSX) is a concept, if they want to make it to production line, most likely some details of the concept will have to be toned down, including the rear....

But currently, Proton has no plans to launch SUV and their next launch will be a MPV next year....


----------



## TWK90

Source : http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsbusiness.php?id=378629



> *Proton Makes Impact At Thai Motor Expo*
> 
> 
> By D. Arul Rajoo
> 
> BANGKOK, Dec 16 (Bernama) -- Proton continues to make an impact at the Thai automotive sector when it received 863 bookings during the recent 25th Thailand International Motor Expo.
> 
> The Malaysian national carmaker came sixth with 5.9 percent of total number of orders, ahead of established brands like Mazda with 767 bookings, Mitsubishi (756), Ford (301) and another Malaysian manufacturer Naza (154).
> 
> Japanese top carmaker Toyota retained its top spot after receiving 4,193 bookings, followed by Honda with 2,552 orders, Isuzu (1,760), Chevrolet (1,194) and Nissan (1,008).
> 
> More than 1.5 million people visited the motor expo which received a total of 14,000 orders.
> 
> Phranakorn Auto Sales' general manager (operations), Apichart Wangsatorntanakhun, said the total sales was down by about 20 percent compared to last year's average of 1,050 units.
> 
> "But we are satisfied with the number of bookings because all the other manufacturers also saw 20 to 30 percent drop in orders due to the current economic situation," Apichart said in an interview here.
> 
> He said Persona CNG was the most-sought model during the show while Gen 2 and Satria Neo also did well.
> 
> According to Apichart, the Persona model, fitted with pre-installed compressed natural gas (CNG) kits and launched in the Thai market in October this year, attracted car buyers looking for energy-saving models although the oil price has dropped sharply to less than US$50 per barrel after reaching almost US$150 per barrel in middle of the year.
> 
> "There is a lot of interest in Persona CNG as buyers get value for their money... the oil price is very volatile now. On the other hand, Gen 2 is popular in upcountry while Neo's new colour is attracting new buyers," he said.
> 
> Apichart said Phranakorn Auto Sales, a subsidiary of PNA Group and Proton's authorised dealer in the country, currently has 34 dealers throughout Thailand, including 10 in the capital.
> 
> He said they have sold close to 3,000 units this year, and hope to bring new models during another motor show here at the end of March next year.
> 
> Proton made its entry into the Japanese manufacturers dominated Thai market at the end of 2007, bringing in the Savvy, Neo and Gen 2 models, taking advantage of the low five percent import duty imposed under the Asean Free Trade Area agreement.
> 
> -- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Proton's bumpy road into China's auto market*
Published: 2008/12/19

PROTON'S (5304) half-a-billion-ringgit legal tangle with a former Chinese partner shows that the road for small foreign carmakers to get a decent share of the automotive market in the Land of the Dragon is filled with potholes or worse, manholes.

The national carmaker may eventually be spared from paying a single sen from the RM520 million lawsuit slapped by Goldstar Heavy Industrial Co Ltd on alleged breach of contract (except maybe for the arbitration payment). But it is acquiring an equally expensive lesson - high entry barriers into the Chinese automotive market as well as issues like red tape and intellectual property rights.

In recent years, the automotive policy in China had morphed and became more demanding. And this somehow botched Proton's joint venture with Goldstar originally sealed in early 2002 that would have seen some 30,000 to 50,000 units of Waja sedans assembled in Guangdong every year.

The revised policy stated that China does not merely want to be an assembler. Hence, it requires foreign investors to set up full-fledged car making facilities. The ruling should translate into a single investment of close to RM1 billion on both a manufacturing facility and a research centre, something Proton would not want to risk spending in a new market.
Part of the country's policy changes asked for Goldstar to convert its licence from a component maker to a car producer, a feat it had not been able to do for the past few years.

Because of reasons known only to Goldstar, the Beijing authorities have not issued a manufacturing licence. This has raised suspicions over Goldstar's licensing status to manufacture in the Guangdong province since the provincial authorities have no power to issue such a licence in the first place.

In comparison, Proton's expansion move to set up a local assembly plant in Iran and Indonesia - both have already kicked off - took less than a year to get the necessary manufacturing licence approved.

Even if Proton's current alliance with another Chinese firm, Jinhua Youngman, is blossoming, the venture in China is far from being easy.

The development of an effective distribution network is one of the most challenging problems facing Proton or other new foreign car firms, as are the twin problems of feeding effective spares and replacement services.

The Goldstar experience should make Proton more cautious and firm, and more alert when negotiating a future alliance in China, for instance the industry rumoured tie-up talks with Nanjing Automobile to develop a Perdana replacement using a former Rover platform.


----------



## akif90

*Proton Suprima S*


----------



## akif90

*Proton Exora*


----------



## Mo_Hy

New Proton Iriz



2206 said:


> https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3344026&view=findpost&p=72541658





2206 said:


> http://paultan.org/2014/10/17/proton-iriz-instruments-reveal-future-equipments/


----------



## Mo_Hy

http://paultan.org/2015/01/19/perodua-myvi-facelift-2015-proton-iriz-gallery/


----------



## maroon06

^ These are actually nice, very progressive styling.


----------



## Mo_Hy

Proton Suprima S


----------



## Mo_Hy

interior





































http://paultan.org/2013/08/28/driven-proton-suprima-s-review/


----------



## JorgeAguilar

Those small cars look so cute


----------



## Mo_Hy

New Proton Perdana,based on Accord 8th generation.



rizalhakim said:


> Proton Perdana 2.0L - RM113,888
> Proton Perdana 2.4L - RM138,888


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ The Argentine Ambassador to Malaysia wants to import the Proton Perdana.



> New Proton Perdana Good For Argentine Market: Envoy
> 
> By Nur Ashikin Abdul Aziz
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, June 14 (Bernama) — The newly launched Proton Perdana has a good chance of penetrating the Argentine market, with the country slowly opening up its economy under the new government of President Mauricio Macri, said its Ambassador to Malaysia Manuel Balaguer Salas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> “The Proton Perdana is a beautiful car, the price is good. It has a good possibility to be imported to Argentina,” Salas told Bernama in an interview held at the news agency’s headquarters here on Argentina’s Bicentennial Independence Day celebration on July 9.



Full text in English *here* (below the note in Spanish).


I really like that car. It has a great design and it would be really nice to have it in Argentina. 
The problem would be its price. Cars are very expensive in Argentina and they cost double or triple that in Europe, so a luxury model of a little-known brand (we don't have Proton here) could not compete with major brands like Mercedes or BMW if its price is very high.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^:cheers:
nice. thank you very much mr. president


----------



## Mo_Hy

New Proton Persona



rizalhakim said:


> Proton Persona 2016
> 1.6 Standard 5MT – RM46,350 (solid), RM46,800 (metallic)
> 1.6 Standard CVT – RM49,350 (solid), RM49,800 (metallic)
> 1.6 Executive CVT – RM55,350 (solid), RM55,800 (metallic)
> 1.6 Premium CVT – RM59,350 (solid), RM59,800 (metallic)


----------



## Mo_Hy

3rd generation PROTON Saga



akif90 said:


> *PROTON SAGA 2016*


----------



## momon9003

*HELLOPAY*

HELLOPAY


----------



## nazrey

*Proton to sign agreement with foreign partner in March 2017*
Thursday, 17 November 2016 | MYT 3:15 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...agreement-with-foreign-partner-in-march-2017/










KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd is expected to enter into a strategic partnership agreement with an original equipment manufacturer (OEM) on March 31, 2017, the Dewan Rakyat was told today. 

Deputy International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Ahmad Maslan said Proton would carry out an in-depth evaluation of two or three companies shortlisted to pick the best foreign partner. 

“This will help spur Proton’s research and development, enabling it to become a viable and competitive car maker at the international level,” he said when responding to a question from Dr Che Rosli Che Mat (PAS-Hulu Langat). 

Ahmad said Proton began identifying its strategic partner in June by sending out request for proposals to 14 OEMs. 

To a question on how the all-new Proton Persona fared against Perodua Bezza, he said 7,464 units of Persona were sold since Aug 23 until October this year, while 22,799 Bezza were snapped up since July 21 until October this year. 

“Both sedan models have attractive features, with Perodua Bezza categorised in the A segment and Proton Persona in the B segment,” he said. - Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Car Sales in Malaysia 2015*
Total: 591,298 cars sold
Perodua - 213,307 cars
Proton - 102,175 cars
Honda - 94,904 cars
Toyota - 65,295 cars
Nissan - 41,941 cars
Mercedes - 10,859 cars
BMW - 7,515 cars
KIA - 4,674 cars
Volvo - 619 cars
others - 50,011 cars

Source: http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2016/11/17/sales-of-perodua-bezza-outstrip-new-proton-persona/



> NEW: Perodua Bezza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.perodua.com.my/ourcars/bezza
> 
> NEW: Proton Persona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.proton.com/


----------



## akif90

http://careta.my/


----------



## akif90

D/P


----------



## akif90

https://www.autofreaks.com/reviews/test-drive-review-2016-proton-persona/


----------



## nazrey

-delete-


----------



## nazrey

*New Proton Ertiga MPV launched, priced from RM58,800*
BY ARMAN AHMAD - 24 NOVEMBER 2016 @ 1:22 PM 
http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/11/191453/new-proton-ertiga-mpv-launched-priced-rm58800-video

SHAH ALAM: Proton Holdings Bhd launched its new compact multi-purpose vehicle (MPV), the Ertiga today.* It is Proton's second MPV after the Exora and its first Energy Efficient Vehicle (EEV). *

DRB Hicom group chairman Tan Sri Mohd Khamil Jamil unveiled the new vehicle at a ceremony in the Setia City Convention Centre in Shah Alam today. 

The Ertiga is the first product developed through a collaboration between Proton and Suzuki.

The name is based on the word 'Tiga', which refers to the three-row seating in the MPV. The Ertiga is available in two variants, the Executive and Executive Plus with a choice of five-speed manual or 4-speed automatic gearbox. 

The Executive MT is priced at RM58,800, the Executive CVT at RM61,800 and the top-of-the-line Executive Plus CVT at RM64,800. All versions are powered by a 1.4 litre VVT four-cylinder engine producing 91hp at 6,000rpm and 130Nm of torque at 4,000rpm.

In manual form, the Ertiga accelerates from 0 to 100 kph in 11.8 seconds, while the automatic achieves this in 13.9 seconds. Certified as an EEV, the Ertiga has good fuel economy. Cruising at 90 kph, the Ertiga consumes 5.7 l/100 km for the manual transmission variant and 6.0 l/100 km for automatic. 

The Ertiga is available in a choice of four colours, namely Ruby Red, Cotton White, Carnelian Brown and Metal Grey.​


----------



## QalzimCity

*Proton Suprima R – a hotter Suprima S from MIMOS*
By Jonathan Lee / 2 May 2017 5:06 pm / 51 comments












paultan.org

*Proton Suprima X – SUV-style hatch design by MIMOS*
Proton / By Jonathan Lee / 25 April 2017 9:29 am / 57 comments












paultan.org


----------



## 2206

my baby iriz~


IMG_4616a2P by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_4630P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_4635P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## Mo_Hy

Proton X70, first proton's SUV































https://paultan.org/2018/12/12/proton-x70-suv-launched-in-malaysia-rm100k-124k/#


----------



## nazrey

_When Malaysian SUVs were commercialized_
Perodua ARUZ (in the market 2019)






Production






Proton X70 (in the market 2018)






Production


----------



## nazrey

*2020 Proton X70 SUV launched in Brunei*
Surin Murugiah
September 10, 2020 11:36 am +08

















2020 Proton X70 SUV launched in Brunei


KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 10): National carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd has launched its best-selling sport utility vehicle (SUV), the 2020 Proton X70, in Brunei.In a statement today, Proton said the 2020 X70 was launched there on Sept 6, adding that Brunei is the first export market for the Proton X70...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Proton Saga exported to Kenya, CKD local assembly - paultan.org


A Proton Saga in Nairobi? As unlikely as that sounds, it will soon be reality, as the Malaysian carmaker has just shipped its first batch of cars to Kenya. The 30 units of Sagas got …




paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

> @Proton City, Tanjung Malim, Perak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geely to acquire significant stake in Proton, Lotus - Auto News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jehan Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jehan Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jehan Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jehan Development


*Proton X50 rolls out at Tg Malim plant, booking opens tomorrow*
By Ayisy Yusof
September 15, 2020 @ 7:04pm


















Proton X50 rolls out at Tg Malim plant, booking opens tomorrow | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd’s second sport utility vehicle (SUV), the X50, has rolled off the RM1.2 billion extended production line in Tanjung Malim, Perak.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Car Model 2020*
PROTON/PERODUA


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian made EV car prototype 2020
MyKar is a prototype of what could be a Malaysian-made zero emissions city runabout.









































MyKar vs Myvi - EV Innovations Show Off Homegrown Electric Hatch In Stride - Auto News | Carlist.my


These days, it’s hard to say exactly what sets EV maker X from EV maker Y apart from their branding exercises, which are often quite overt and a bit annoying. ...




www.carlist.my


----------



## nazrey

*Proton sales rise 12.5% in September to 11,935 units *
Arjuna Chandran Shankar
October 02, 2020 23:30 pm +08









Proton sales rise 12.5% in September to 11,935 units


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 2): Proton Holdings Bhd said its September sales totalled 11,935 units, up 4.9% from August and higher by 12.5% compared with the same month last year. This is the second highest monthly sales for the marque this year (after July’s 13,216 units) and the fourth consecutive...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Proton launches X50 SUV, priced from RM79,200*
Surin Murugiah
October 27, 2020 11:52 am +08
Proton said order books officially opened on Sept 16, 2020, and to date more than 20,000 bookings have been placed by Malaysian customers eager to be amongst the very first owners.









Proton launches X50 SUV, priced from RM79,200


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 27): Proton Holdings Bhd today launched the Proton X50, its second SUV offering, via its social media channels.In a statement in conjunction with the launch, Proton said the event was the culmination of a six-week publicity drive that began with the first production units...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*DID YOU KNOW:* 
Proton contributed 4.3% of Malaysian GDP


----------



## nazrey

Proton launches used car website,PCPO | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR : Proton Holdings Bhd (Proton) has launched its used car website, Proton Certified Pre-Owned (PCPO) to allow customers to browse through current stocks available at 36 dealers nationwide, and also trade-in their cars to obtain great deals on a brand new Proton model.




www.nst.com.my




Proton Edar chief executive officer Roslan Abdullah said to facilitate this, Proton has established a Used Car Management (UCM) division to grow a network of dealers to sell used cars alongside new ones.


----------



## nazrey

*Proton X70 1.5TGDi and Saga with smaller 1,298 cc engine confirmed for Pakistan market launch soon*
Mick Chan
23 Nov 2020 12:02 pm









Proton X70 1.5TGDi and Saga with smaller 1,298 cc engine confirmed for Pakistan market launch soon - paultan.org


Proton will begin selling the X70 and Saga in Pakistan, and both will go on sale in the Pakistan market with smaller engines than what the SUV and sedan are equipped with in Malaysia with …




paultan.org


----------



## nazrey

Perodua sells over 195,000 to date, on track to meet 2020 target of 210,000 | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sendirian Bhd (Perodua) has sold over 195,000 vehicles as of end-November, 15,000 units behind its year-end target of 210,000 units.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Despite pandemic, Proton's YTD car sales is up 7.5%


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 2): As of November, Proton Holdings Bhd has sold 96,410 units of cars for this year, a hike of 7.5% compared with the same period last year. Its current market share is estimated at 20.1%.For the month of November alone, Proton's car sales rose 18% year-on-year to 11,411...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Proton launches X50 SUV, priced from RM79,200*
> Surin Murugiah
> October 27, 2020 11:52 am +08
> Proton said order books officially opened on Sept 16, 2020, and to date more than 20,000 bookings have been placed by Malaysian customers eager to be amongst the very first owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton launches X50 SUV, priced from RM79,200
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 27): Proton Holdings Bhd today launched the Proton X50, its second SUV offering, via its social media channels.In a statement in conjunction with the launch, Proton said the event was the culmination of a six-week publicity drive that began with the first production units...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com











Proton to export X50 in bid to grow international footprint next year


KUALA LUMPUR (Dec 11): Proton Holdings Bhd will be exporting the X50 sport utility vehicle as part of its five market introductions to grow its presence internationally next year.In a statement, Proton chairman Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar said the X50 will make its debut in Brunei, while sales...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Proton to start CKD and sales operations in Kenya and Pakistan | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd (Proton) is set to commence its completely knocked down (CKD) and sales operations in Kenya and Pakistan this month.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Proton 2020 car sales volume up 8.8% year-on-year at 109,716 units


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 3): Proton said today the Malaysia national car manufacturer sold 109,716 vehicles in 2020, an increase of 8.8% over 2019, helped by volume growth for its Persona, Iriz, Exora and Saga (PIES) and X50 models and as export volume increased at a time when the global automotive...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

@ Perodua
















Survey: Petronas, Maybank, McDonald’s, EPF and Perodua best at managing 2020 crisis in Malaysia


KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 2 — The top five Malaysian organisations in managing a crisis are national oil giant Petronas, followed by bank Maybank, fast food chain McDonald’s,...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey

President and chief executive officer Datuk Zainal Abidin Ahmad said 2021 will be a year of recovery for Perodua.“With the extension of the sales tax exemption to end-June 2021, recent Covid-19 vaccine developments and all our models continuing to be in demand, we believe 2021 will be the year of recovery.”








Year of recovery for Perodua


Firm targets 9% rise in car sales to 240,000 units




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Perodua launches 'smart build' sustainable blueprint


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 16): Perodua has launched its first sustainable blueprint, the Perodua Smart Build, that includes almost the entire Malaysian automotive supplier and dealer ecosystem, designed to thrust itself and the industry towards greater globalisation.Its president and chief executive...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Proton launches limited special edition models to boost sales | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd has launched limited, special edition models for its existing main line-up of the Iriz, Saga, Persona and Exora.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Perodua launches Ativa, prices range from RM58,650 to RM74,000


KUALA LUMPUR (March 3): Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) unveiled the Ativa in a virtual launch today.The five-seater compact sports utility vehicle (SUV) retails for RM58,650 to RM74,000 (on-the-road price), and is available in three different variants (X, H and AV). Prices are...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Proton starts assembly of Saga in Pakistan, X-70 to follow*
Bernama
October 27, 2021 14:00 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 27): Perusahaan Otomobil Nasional Sdn Bhd (Proton) has rolled off the production lines in Karachi, which is operated by its partner Al-Haj Automotive, the exclusive distributor of Proton models in Pakistan.
> 
> The first model to roll off the production line at the Al-Haj Automotive assembly plant is the Saga, which will then be followed by the X70 with a potential roll-out time of December 2021.
> 
> Proton, in a statement, said the Proton Saga, which started rolling off production lines in the country on Oct 13, was presented during a ceremony graced by President of Pakistan Dr Arif Alvi.
> 
> The Saga is the first Proton model to be assembled by Al-Haj Automotive at its new green field production plant in Karachi that was built at a cost of US$20 million.
> 
> Speaking during the ceremony, the president of Pakistan said with an initial annual capacity of 25,000 units, the potential sales volume of the Pakistan market makes it a critical part of Proton's plan to grow exports in the future.
> 
> Hilal Khan Alfridi, chief executive officer of Al-Haj Automotive, said: "The successful assembly of the Proton Saga in Pakistan is the culmination of the hard work and untiring efforts of Proton, the entire Al-Haj team, its suppliers, and vendors."
> 
> Meanwhile, Proton said Proton X70 will be the second model assembled in Pakistan as final shipment of the final batch of 154 CBU units of the Proton X70 was sent to the country on Oct 17.
> 
> Launched in December 2020, it said the The C-segment SUV grabbed headlines in Pakistan, thanks to its combination of design, technology, and safety.
> 
> Prior to local assembly starting, the final batch of 154 units of the Proton X70 was shipped to Pakistan on Oct 17, bringing the total number of CBU units exported to the country to 602.
> 
> Meanwhile, Proton Edar chief executive officer Roslan Abdullah said: "Al-Haj has received 2,500 orders for the Saga and over 2,000 orders for the X70, so we want to thank our customers for their belief in our products, as well as their patience and understanding during the delivery delays.
> 
> "We can finally work to catch up to market demand now that the final shipment of CBU units is on its way and local assembly for the Saga has begun, with the X70 expected to roll off the manufacturing line before the end of the year," he said.











Proton starts assembly of Saga in Pakistan, X-70 to follow


KUALA LUMPUR (Oct 27): Perusahaan Otomobil Nasional Sdn Bhd (Proton) has rolled off the production lines in Karachi, which is operated by its partner Al-Haj Automotive, the exclusive distributor of Proton models in Pakistan.The first model to roll off the production line at the Al-Haj Automotive...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Saga






X70


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua hits record monthly sales and production numbers in Oct*
Izzul Ikram November 02, 2021 12:48 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 2): Compact car manufacturer Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) records its highest number of monthly vehicle sales and vehicles produced with 27,858 vehicles sold and 29,803 units produced in October 2021.
> 
> In a statement on Tuesday, Perodua — the associate company of listed UMW Holdings Bhd — said this new record came on the back of improved production and swift deliveries of vehicles to customers as it aims to deliver as many vehicles as possible in the fourth quarter of 2021.
> 
> In terms of vehicle sales, Perodua president and chief executive officer (CEO) Datuk Zainal Abidin Ahmad said the achievement is the company’s commitment towards its customers and represents a 90.67% increase from the 14,160 units sold in September 2021.











Perodua hits record monthly sales and production numbers in Oct


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 2): Compact car manufacturer Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) records its highest number of monthly vehicle sales and vehicles produced with 27,858 vehicles sold and 29,803 units produced in October 2021.In a statement on Tuesday, Perodua — the associate company of...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Proton’s 2021 sales exceed 2020’s year-to-date volume, despite lower industry TIV*
Shazni Ong November 03, 2021 19:59 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 3): Proton Holdings Bhd announced it has now exceeded its year-to-date (YTD) sales volume from last year, following a successful October when sales grew by 28.7% compared to the previous month.
> 
> In a statement on Wednesday, the national carmaker said by selling 13,362 units, cumulative sales now stand at 86,379 units, which is a 1.6% improvement over sales from the first ten months of 2020 (84,999 units).
> 
> Proton said the achievement means the company has outperformed the total industry volume (TIV) for the Malaysian automotive market, which has fallen by an estimated 4.7%, despite selling more than 65,000 total units for the first time in 2021 in October.
> 
> In addition, the carmaker noted its forecast market share for the month is estimated at 20.5%, however the YTD market share figure now stands at 22.7%.
> 
> As was the case for every previous month in 2021, Proton said the Proton Saga continues to lead the way in sales achievement for the company, with 5,107 units sold in October, markingit the third time the model has breached the 5,000-unit barrier this year.
> 
> “Year-to-date, the Saga also remains as the undisputed A-segment sedan volume leader and a favourite for buyers wanting an affordable car with up-to-date features and a race-proven dynamics,” it said.
> 
> Two other volume leaders for Proton are its sport-utility vehicles SUVs, the Proton X50 and Proton X70, with the B-segment Proton X50 managing to achieve its best month since its launch with 3,839 units sold.
> 
> Meanwhile, the larger Proton X70 kept pace with 2,165 units in October, its best achievement since March this year.
> 
> “With only two months left in 2021, both the Proton X50 and Proton X70 are comfortably the best-selling models in their respective segments and offer yet more proof that buyer preferences are continuing to shift towards SUVs,” Proton added.
> 
> As for the rest of the model range, Proton said the Proton Exora continued to dominate the C-segment MPV market with 359 units sold.
> 
> However, Proton said the 2022 Proton Iriz and Persona were badly affected by microchip shortages that limited their production volumes, as 1,393 units of the Persona were sold in October, while the Iriz chipped in just 497 units.
> 
> “Proton’s sales in October can be summarised as a story of strong buyer demand and unrealised sales potential.
> 
> “While we are happy with the continued popularity of the Proton Saga and our achievement with the two SUVs, we missed out on adding more units to our final tally, as we continue ramping up our supply of components.
> 
> “Market demand however is expected to remain strong towards the end of the year, so we are working diligently towards closing 2021 on a high note,” said Proton Edar chief executive officer Roslan Abdullah.
> 
> On a related note, Proton said the recent tabling of Budget 2022 saw the announcement that Sales and Service Tax (SST) exemptions for the car industry would be extended to June 30, 2022, which is good news not only for industry players but also their customers.
> 
> For Proton, it means buyers who have been patiently waiting for their vehicles no longer need to worry about missing out on the incentives if their cars are delivered next year.
> 
> “Proton would like to thank the government for extending the SST exemption. By doing so, it gives us a chance to fulfil the bookings we have already received and does not unfairly penalise customers who are waiting due to circumstances beyond their control.
> 
> “We predict the extension will also help spur sales through the first half of next year, when there could be more new models introduced to the market,” added Roslan.











Proton’s 2021 sales exceed 2020’s year-to-date volume, despite lower industry TIV


“Proton’s sales in October can be summarised as a story of strong buyer demand and unrealised sales potential.” — Proton Edar CEO Roslan Abdullah.KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 3): Proton Holdings Bhd announced it has now exceeded its year-to-date (YTD) sales volume from last year, following a successful...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua revises 2021 sales to 210,000 units, considers hybrid tech over EVs*
By Nicholas King - November 16, 2021 @ 5:25pm








Perodua president and chief executive officer Datuk Zainal Abidin Ahmad said 2021 had so far been exceptionally challenging and the company was more focused on maintaining its company and staff well-being. 


> RAWANG : Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) has revised its total sales estimate to around 210,000 vehicles this year from the original 240,000 mentioned earlier this year.
> 
> While the official figures would only be announced next year, Perodua president and chief executive officer Datuk Zainal Abidin Ahmad said 2021 had so far been exceptionally challenging and the company was more focused on maintaining its company and staff well-being.
> 
> When asked if November and December could help with sales since resuming operations, Zainal said the company was hopeful although it was highly unlikely that the figures would shoot up in such a short time.
> 
> "There has been a lot of disruption, from chip shortages and supply issues, that halted operations during the Movement Control Order (MCO) lockdown. So we'll even be lucky to hit 200,000 units by year end.











Perodua revises 2021 sales to 210,000 units, considers hybrid tech over EVs | New Straits Times


RAWANG : Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) has revised its total sales estimate to around 210,000 vehicles this year from the original 240,000 mentioned earlier this year.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Proton, Maxis to jointly deploy 5G solutions in Tg Malim plant*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - November 19, 2021 @ 12:48pm
The partnership is part of Proton's growth strategy in developing Proton City as a model smart city through the latest tools and systems and Maxis' commitment to delivering 5G solutions for enterprises.
















Proton, Maxis to jointly deploy 5G solutions in Tg Malim plant | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd has selected Maxis Bhd as its partner to deploy a 5G use case comprising multiple converged solutions to power up its Tanjung Malim plant with network installations beginning October.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Proton City
Tanjung Malim, Perak

Proton City, Tg Malim 17 by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
DJI_0148EMOD by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
DJI_0012EMOD169CROP by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
DJI_0241EMOD by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
DJI_0100EMOD by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Proton breaches 100,000 sales mark, again*
By Farah Adilla - December 3, 2021 @ 10:30am









Proton breaches 100,000 sales mark, again | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd has broken through the 100,000 sales barrier for a third year in succession.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Perodua aims for 20% increase in sales volume to 240,000 units for 2022*
Justin Lim December 04, 2021 15:11 pm +08








Perodua aims for 20% increase in sales volume to 240,000 units for 2022


JOHOR BAHRU (Dec 4): Perusahaan Otomobil Kedua Sdn Bhd (Perodua) has introduced a preliminary sale forecast of 240,000 units of vehicles in 2022 — up 20% from the expected 200,000 units to be sold in 2021 — as the national car manufacturer expects the ongoing sales tax holiday for passenger...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

Proton's sales rises 4.5pct to 114,708 units in 2021 | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Proton Holdings Bhd’s (Proton) total sales in 2021 grew 4.5 per cent to 114,708 units comprising domestic and export markets, having recorded the third consecutive year of volume growth for the national marquee.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Proton inks MoA to distribute smart Automobile's EVs in Malaysia, Thailand*
Izzul Ikram January 19, 2022 19:04 pm +08



> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 19): Perusahaan Otomobil Nasional Sdn Bhd (Proton) is planning to introduce premium electric vehicle (EV) brand smart Automobile Co Ltd's range of new EVs into the rapidly growing ASEAN automotive market.
> In a statement Wednesday (Jan 19), Proton said it and smart Automobile have signed a memorandum of agreement (MoA) which will see both parties collaborating via Proton Edar, who will be appointed as the importer, distributor and dealer for smart Automobile in Malaysia and Thailand. At the same time, smart Automobile (Nanning) Sales Co Ltd — a wholly-owned unit of smart Automobile — will fulfil the role of a gateway for smart Automobile to the region, said Proton.
> 
> *smart Automobile is a joint venture between German and Chinese automotive groups Mercedes-Benz AG and Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd founded in 2019, which they plan to develop into a world-leading, premium EV technology brand.*
> 
> “With the signing of the MoA, Proton is taking its first steps on its New Energy Vehicle strategic journey. By collaborating with smart Automobile, we will be able to gain experience in the selling, servicing, and charging of new EVs and build up the skill sets we require to be a force in Asean’s rapidly expanding new EV sector. This is also an opportunity to tap on smart’s customer base, which will open up more opportunities for the Proton brand,” said Proton chairman Datuk Seri Syed Faisal Albar.
> 
> Proton also shared, citing forecasts by the International Renewable Energy Agency, that the new EV market will grow to around 10 million units in Southeast Asia by 2025, and that smart Automobile, with its new product portfolio due to be launched in the coming years, will be well placed to take advantage of growth in the region.
> 
> *“The MoA with Proton Edar is for the company to establish a multi-level sales and service network in Malaysia and Thailand, as well as a brand experience centre and a number of sales locations, providing local markets with sales and after-sales services for smart vehicles.
> 
> “With smart’s ‘dual-home’ (Europe and China) business strategy, the company already covers two of the world’s largest automotive markets. Now, as part of our forward-looking strategy, we are joining hands with Proton in Southeast Asia. With minimal investment, the agreement will allow us to enter the Thai and Malaysian markets in the near future.*
> 
> "As our regional partner, Proton has a first-class corporate reputation, extensive experience and valuable knowledge of local operations. We look forward to working together to provide consumers in Southeast Asia with a new premium, intelligent, all-electric driving experience,” said smart Automobile's chief executive officer Tong Xiangbei.
> 
> According to Proton, the MoA with Proton Edar is for the company to establish a multi-level sales and service network in Malaysia and Thailand, as well as a brand experience centre and a number of sales locations, providing local markets with sales and after-sales services for smart vehicles. "Currently, there are no plans to collaborate beyond the tenets of the agreement," it added.











Proton inks MoA to distribute smart Automobile's EVs in Malaysia, Thailand


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 19): Perusahaan Otomobil Nasional Sdn Bhd (Proton) is planning to introduce premium electric vehicle (EV) brand smart Automobile Co Ltd's range of new EVs into the rapidly growing ASEAN automotive market.In a statement Wednesday (Jan 19), Proton said it and smart Automobile...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Proton among official vehicle brands of 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022*
Surin Murugiah January 25, 2022 12:16 pm +08








Proton among official vehicle brands of 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 25): Proton has been named one of the official vehicle brands of the 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022, as part of the brands under the Geely Auto Group — an official prestige partner for the Asian Games.In a statement Monday (Jan 24), national carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd said...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Proton among official vehicle brands of 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022*
> Surin Murugiah January 25, 2022 12:16 pm +08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proton among official vehicle brands of 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 25): Proton has been named one of the official vehicle brands of the 19th Asian Games Hangzhou 2022, as part of the brands under the Geely Auto Group — an official prestige partner for the Asian Games.In a statement Monday (Jan 24), national carmaker Proton Holdings Bhd said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com


Proton Persona 2022






Proton Iriz 2022


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Proton 3S/4S Centre


----------

